# Track Centers



## JimRizz (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm a beginner and have been reading quite a bit. I've run into a term that I've never seen defined. "Track Center". Is that the distance between the center line of parallel tracks? Is it the distance from the center line and adjacent objects. Thanks in advance - I probably will have quite of few of these dumb queations


----------



## Ray Haddad (Feb 19, 2014)

Here you go. Standards do exist.

http://www.nmra.org/standards/sandrp/s-8.html


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

Track Center is just what it sounds like, the center of the track, centered between the rails. This is usually where the holes are for nails in some sectional/flex tracks.

When laying two tracks next to each other, or when having track enter a tunnel, measurements are usually taken from the center of the track. In the case of two tracks, it's from the center of one track to the center of the parallel track.
This of course gets a little harder in curves unless you're laying flex track. In curves I usually try to keep the curves flowing smooth with a minimum of a certain distance from track center to track center as appose to an absolute distance. 

Don't worry about asking these types of questions, no one was born with this knowledge.


----------



## JimRizz (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks guys:smilie_daumenpos:


----------

